# Wood staining nightmare



## clamityjane (Aug 19, 2007)

We have just had a wardrobe built out of pine veneered MDF and part pine. We decided to stain it to match our existing wood furniture but the job is turning into a nightmare. I think we have gone too far to turn back so need so advice on evening out our 'handy' work which is patchy to say the least.

The stain we are using is Dark Oak Sikken Cetol CL Decor and intend to use Cetol BL Unitop to finish.

Can anyone help, my husband is stressed and I am depressed!


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

What kind of pine? This article may provide some helpful tips or perhaps offer some insight as to why you're experiencing this problem:

http://www.craftsman-style.info/finishing/067-pine.htm


----------



## clamityjane (Aug 19, 2007)

*DIY Store Special*

3 Different types in the construction.

There is a small amount of pine which is from the DIY store I am not experienced enough to know what sort it is used for the shelves. Quite pale in colour.

Then there is the pine laminate which is different which makes up the doors and sides.

Then there is the frame which is reasonable quality pine, which is a different to the shelving and is pinkish in colour.

Reading the article it looks like it would be extremely difficult to make the whole project look similar. After an afternoon of sole searching it maybe that we would be better to think about painting instead of trying match the existing furniture.

Thank you for your help :wink:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

CalamityJane: Great screen name is that a hint? :}
As you have found out pine is very difficult to stain. In the future you can try a pre-stain Minwax makes a product or use mineral spirits, let it soak for a bit and dry off excess. As far as veneer on mdf, it will not stain the same as solid wood. Best that I can think of is to get some sample pcs and work on them till you get something you can accept. Secondly try a gel stain over what you have. Third, Find a local cabinetshop and have them do the finish, they will do the best job. Lastly, use a good primer,coat them well and paint them. Sorry but I dont have a magic bullet for you. Good Luck
JackM


----------



## clamityjane (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi skymaster,

Name related to the fact that I sing like Doris Day!!! (believe that and you'll believe anything).

Back to the problem in hand, now have a pile of test pieces as high as the pyramids all looking gorgeous, problem is when applying product upside down on a ladder with corners etc the eveness and quality tends to suffer

Last effort though resulted in hubby saying that 'he could live with that'. We'll see in the cold light of day tomorrow!

Thank you for your input 'o' level woodwork really doesn't prepare you for these challenges.

Those of you with trades, RESPECT MAN!!!:notworthy:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh singing didja know I taught Elvis????????? ROFLOL
Uneveh eh? hmmmmmmmm might you be using a brush? If so try using a rag that sometimes will help, work the stain in and you can even it out better,WARNING do not use both on the same panel inless you brush to get stain on and then rag it all out.
Glad tho it is going in the right direction.
Jack


----------



## clamityjane (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Skymaster

Which Elvis!!!!

Have tried both rag and brush. Tin says brush although rag is better, really drys too quick to use a combo.

Cold light of day has hit, we'll see what hubby says now. I guess its worth trying another panel as if it all goes pear shaped then it is going to be the paint job. Good primers theres another issue!:huh: 

Clamity


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

The best one.:laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

staining MDF ?? hmmm, lol. Tough to stain glue huh? Staining pine is hard enough. You need to use wood conditioner on soft woods because they absorb at random rates and you'll have blotchy stain no matter how you apply it.


----------

